# off air tower



## lamotte (Aug 15, 2008)

will be moving into a older home this weekend and can hardly wait to be there.
one question i have for the group i will have about a 55 foot tower from the previous owner outside on one corner on the house. and planning to move my dish near the tower and run new line into my basement where i plan to locate my multiswitch and then running new lines under the crawl space into all my rooms


----------



## lamotte (Aug 15, 2008)

question for the group will be moving into a older home this weekend with a 55 foot tower from the previous owner. will be mounting my directv on a pole near by and running all new lines putting my multiswitch in my basement and new lines to all rooms in the house also. planning to drop the tower and replace my antenna with new one and rotor. should i have any problems once this is done running two line into the house at all


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

lamotte said:


> will be moving into a older home this weekend and can hardly wait to be there.
> one question i have for the group i will have about a 55 foot tower from the previous owner outside on one corner on the house. and planning to move my dish near the tower and run new line into my basement where i plan to locate my multiswitch and then running new lines under the crawl space into all my rooms


you forgot the question


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

lamotte said:


> question for the group will be moving into a older home this weekend with a 55 foot tower from the previous owner. will be mounting my directv on a pole near by and running all new lines putting my multiswitch in my basement and new lines to all rooms in the house also. planning to drop the tower and replace my antenna with new one and rotor. should i have any problems once this is done running two line into the house at all


you shouldn't you would just have to drill a new hole, unless you ask the installer to drill an extra one for you


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Save the tower and install a windmill generator on it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Shouldn't need tower for DBS - save it for OTA or the windmill generator idea  .


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133178

post #12 has pics of my tower install


----------

